# Intel-powered broadband modems off the 'net with a 'trivial' packet stream



## Maxnix (Apr 27, 2017)

In case someone has these devices:
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/27/intel_puma6_chipset_trivial_to_dos/


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 27, 2017)

I never really understood why Intel got into the Mobile Broadband Chipset business. I guess they want to chase Qualcomm. I know they are courting Apples business for handsets. The thing is Qualcomm has been producing mobile broadband chipsets for 15 years. Heck even Huawei uses them.

https://www.fastcompany.com/3063656/the-real-reasons-the-iphone-7-ended-up-with-an-intel-chip-inside


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 28, 2017)

I think this answers that question. Apple wanted another supplier before they choked off Qualcomm.
Can you imagine Apple complaining about royalties with all the extra money they charge.

https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/28/apple-stops-paying-royalties-to-qualcomm/


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 29, 2019)

And as a hilarious conclusion they settle. Intel was just in it to mess with Qualcomm too.








						Apple hired away Intel's 5G modem lead just prior to Qualcomm settlement | AppleInsider
					

Intel's departure from the 5G modem business may have been dictated not just by Apple's settlement with Qualcomm, but its reported poaching of Intel's lead 5G modem developer earlier in 2019.




					appleinsider.com
				




All this because of a $9 dollar royalty on a $1000 phone that Apple did not want to pay.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 29, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> And as a hilarious conclusion they settle. Intel was just in it to mess with Qualcomm too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The critical word is _pay_. YOU need to want to pay 1k for a phone lasting 2 years. THEY want to keep as much of that as they can, with proper bookkeeping even more than you shelled out.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2019)

And, it's gone....









						Intel quits 5G modem business hours after Apple settles with Qualcomm
					

Intel was reportedly struggling to produce 5G chips in time for the 2020 iPhone.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 29, 2019)

Qualcomm has an active US FTC probe ongoing too. So they still have regulatory pressures.
Become too big and your uncle wants their cut.
I dunno if this deal squashes that. I now wonder how much of the case was drudged up by Apple in the first place.


----------

